
Fake polls are a real problem - callumlocke
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/fake-polls-are-a-real-problem/
======
fnordian_slip
While it is hard to guess considering the ease of creating polls nowadays, as
demonstrated in the article, I am unwilling to believe that the motive was
actually greed and not just simple "trolling".

If Delphi Analytica was created "to move the betting markets", wouldn't this
be quite a bit of risk for not enough payoff?

Of course this reasoning falls apart if you see it as a proof of concept, so
my instincts might not be worth much in this case.

As an aside, I find this quite troubling (though it might be bias, because
this sounds like something I have felt for quite some time without researching
it):

"As Steve Berman, a writer at the conservative website The Resurgent who wrote
a skeptical take on the poll, told me, 'Anyone in the entire political
blogosphere is maybe 1 or 2 degrees of separation from anyone else. The trust
network is fairly strong.' In other words, once a story appears in one place,
it’s likely to appear in many others because people believe a reputable
website wouldn’t get fooled by a fake poll."

